# 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss



## 98romi (5. Februar 2014)

*3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

Da meines Wissens nach das Mainboard "Gigabyte GA H87 HD3" keinen 3pin-Lüfter-Anschluss hat, aber die meisten Gehäuselüfter einen 3pin-Anschluss haben, wollte ich wissen, ob ich dafür einen Adapter brauche oder einfach den 3pin-Lüfter auf den 4pin-Anschluss stecken soll? 

Außerdem habe ich gelesen, dass man dann im Bios irgendwas mit der Spannung rumstellen muss, irgendwie mit DC oder so ähnlich. Stimmt das oder habe ich mich verlesen?

Oder sollte ich es so machen?

Molex auf 3pin:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/cr/B000WBJK08/ref=mw_dp_cr?qid=1391612555&sr=8-1

6×3pin aus 1×3pin:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003UU6EQQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1391612555&sr=8-2

Wahrscheinlich wäre das alles für 2 oder 3 Lüfter geplant.

Welche Variante findet ihr besser?

MFG, 98romi


----------



## stevie4one (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

3Pin Lüfter können problemlos an 4Pin-Anschlüsse angeschlossen werden. 3Pin Lüfter werden nur über Voltage gesteuert (also die Spannung wird permanent geregelt), 4Pin Lüfter können sowohl über Voltage als auch PWM (es liegt permanent 12V an, das Signal wird an und aus geschaltet, um den Lüfter zu regeln) gesteuert werden.

Ob die Lüfter via Mainboard geregelt werden können, hängt vom Board ab. Was hast du genau vor? Also wie viele Lüfter sollen über das Mainboard laufen? Prinzipiell solltest du nicht mehr als 2 Lüfter an einen Mainboard-Anschluss hängen.

Edith sagt: alle 3 Sys_FAN Anschlüsse von deinem Board können 3 und 4Pin Lüfter regeln (also Voltage und PWM). Siehe Manual, Seite 23. Bei nur 2-3 geplanten Lüftern würde ich diese jeweils einzeln ans Board anschließen. Wozu die Adapter?


----------



## 98romi (5. Februar 2014)

Brauche ich dazu einen Adapter? Muss ich da was im Bios einstellen? Oder muss ich einfach nur die 3pin-Lüfter an die 4pin-Anschlüsse anschließen und fertig oder wie? 

Ich habe nämlich geplant, dass ich mir in den nächsten Monaten einen PC baue. Das Mainboard, dass ich dazu verwenden möchte, hat aber meines Wissens nach nur 4pin Anschlüsse und keine 3pin Anschlüsse.


----------



## stevie4one (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Du brauchst keinen Adpater. 3Pin Lüfter einfach an den 4Pin-Anschluss stecken und fertig (der 4.Pin ist dann eben ungenutzt). Die Steuerung ist nur über Voltage möglich, dass muss dann auch im BIOS eingestellt werden.


----------



## freezy94 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Einfach draufstecken.
an 3 Pins ist sozusagen eine Führung aus Plastik.
Ein Pin bleibt frei. Kannst eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## 98romi (6. Februar 2014)

Könnte man es auch so machen?

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000WBJK08/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1391689355&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003UU6EQQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1391689355&sr=8-2

Von den 6 3pin-Anschlüssen würden maximal 3 benutzt werden.


----------



## stevie4one (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Du meinst den 6Pin Adapter an den Molex-Adapter und der wiederum ans Netzteil? Ja das geht, aber dann sind alle Lüfter am 12 Volt-Anschluss und laufen ständig auf 100%. Wieso nicht einfach deine 2-3 geplanten Lüfter ans Board anschließen und per BIOS regeln lassen? Und wieso die gleiche Frage mit den Adaptern erneut? Du kannst deine Lüfter einfach ans Board anschließen, gehst ins BIOS und stellst als Regelung Voltage ein - fertig.


----------



## freezy94 (6. Februar 2014)

Kauf eine Adapter, das bringt nur was wenn du mehr Lüfter installierst als das Mainboard hergibt. 

Warum umständlich machen wenns auch einfach geht? Würde nur 4 Pin draufpassen wäre es eine andere Steckverbindung als der 3 Pin. Wie alles am PC, wenn man drüber nachdenken würde.


----------



## 98romi (6. Februar 2014)

Und wo im Bios stelle ich das ein?


----------



## freezy94 (6. Februar 2014)

Mach ein Screen


----------



## 98romi (6. Februar 2014)

Die CPU soll aber weiterhin über PWM geregelt werden. Also muss ich das dann so einstellen, dass alle 4pin-Anschlüsse, außer die für die CPU-Kühlung, über Voltage geregelt werden sollen. Den PC mit dem Mainboard habe ich noch nicht, ich bin momentan noch dabei, mich zu informieren, damit der Bau des PCs, welcher in den nächsten Monaten ansteht, reibungslos verläuft.

Nachtrag:
Falls jemand das Mainboard-Modell wissen will, momentan plane ich das "Gigabyte GA H87 HD3" zu kaufen.


----------



## stevie4one (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Ich hab dir doch das Manual zum Board verlinkt, wieso liest du das nicht mal (Seite 43)? Du kannst i.d.R. den CPU_FAN Anschluss einzeln einstellen, also z.B. per PWM. Die SYS_FAN Anschlüsse können im BIOS dann separat eingestellt werden, z.B. per Voltage.


----------



## 98romi (6. Februar 2014)

Tut mir Leid, ich habe den Link übersehen. Ich werde mir das Manual mal durchlesen, danach melde ich mich wieder.


----------



## 98romi (6. Februar 2014)

Kann es sein, dass das "Gigabyte GA H87 HD3" Probleme mit der Lüftersteuerung hat?? Ich habe nämlich auf einigen Seiten gelesen, dass einige Leute über die Lüftersteuerung von diesem Mainboard schimpfen. Bei den meisten Leuten, die das geschrieben haben, ist es zwar schon mehr als ein halbes Jahr her, aber ist seitdem schon eine neue Bios-Version erschienen??


----------



## stevie4one (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Ob eine neue BIOS-Version erschienen ist, kann man beim Hersteller erfahren. Das letzte BIOS stammt vom 24.01.2014.

Wenn die automatische Lüftersteuerung nicht taugen sollte für deine Ansprüche, kann auch Manuell eingegriffen werden, via BIOS oder alternativer Software ala Speedfan.


----------



## ATIR290 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Sorry, wenn ich mich auch einmische
Wie kann ich einen PWM Lüfter auch mit Drosselung auf 5 bzw. 7 Volt leise bekommen
Ebenso ein Gigabyte Board, exakt das Z87 Sniper M5 und der Coollink 120P PWM Lüfter läuft endweder nur mit 600 (Sehr Leise) oder maximalen 1800/1900 U/min (Extrem laut und äußerst störend.)
GehäuseLüfter am 4 Pin Sniper M5 Board angeschlossen und im Bios auf Silent gestellt, auch deaktiviert und dann immer volle Drehzahl.
SpeedFan brachte auch keine Änderung/ Besserung !!
Sobald CPU wärmer wird, bzw. es im Case warm wird drehen beide GehäuseLüfter Coollink 120P voll auf


----------



## freezy94 (7. Februar 2014)

Manuell festsetzen, mehr Lüfter holen. 
Silent ist meist für CPU Kühler, so wars immer bei Asus.


----------



## stevie4one (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Manuell den Lüfter feststellen oder ein manuelles Lüfterprofil erstellen ...


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Wie meint ihr dies genau, habe das Sniper M5 Board

Habe bereits ALLE Lüfter auf SILENT gestellt, nützt aber nach 3-4 Minuten Video schauen nix, Lüfter regelt automatisch von 660 U/min auf 1800 bis 1900 U/min und wird störend laut.
Ist ein Coollink 120P  PWM Lüfter...


----------



## freezy94 (7. Februar 2014)

Es gibt auch Lüfter welche bei 1800 rpm noch nicht zu hören sind, vielleicht nächstes mal vorher drüber nachdenken. 

Mach ein Screen von deinem Bios, dann kann ich dir mehr dazu sagen. 
Es muss irgendwo die Möglichkeit geben die Lüfteranschlüsse auf unterschiedliche Stufen zu setzen. Hast du deine Lüfter an einen PWR Stecker Angeschlossen laufen diese immer auf 12Volt.


----------



## ATIR290 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Na, dann bitte welche Lüfter kann man da nicht hören:

Habe exakt diesen Lüfter:
Coolink SWiF2-120P, 120x120x25mm, 800-1700rpm, 60.4-127.6m³/h, 8.5-27.1dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Hier der Bios Screen:
Google-Ergebnis für http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/188054-9.jpg

Meinte gerade eben es wäre das PWM Phase Controll, wo ma die Voltage des GehäuseLüfters einstellen kann, auszuwählen sind jene Optionen:

Auto
EXm Perf
High Perf
Perf
Balanced A
Mid PWR
Lite PEW

Ist es aber auch nicht gewesen, Balanced A bringt ebenso den Gehäuse-Lüfter nach 2 Minuten Valley wieder auf Hochturen


----------



## 98romi (8. Februar 2014)

Würde das mit den 3pin-Lüftern nun auch so funktionieren??

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B000WBJK08/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1391850558&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003UU6EQQ/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?qid=1391850558&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

Edit:
Die Molex-Variante ist mir nämlich am liebsten. Braucht sonst noch eine Komponente in einem PC einen Molex-Anschluss??


----------



## 98romi (9. Februar 2014)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber warum antwortet denn keiner mehr??


----------



## Chimera (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*



98romi schrieb:


> Würde das mit den 3pin-Lüftern nun auch so funktionieren??
> 
> Lüfter-Adapterkabel, 4pin St. an 3pin St. + 4pin Bu, 15cm, Good Connections®:Amazon.de:Elektronik
> 
> ...




Wenn du den Lüfi über den Molex ans Netzteil anschliesst, kannst du ihn einfach nicht mehr regeln und musst damit leben, dass er immer mit gleicher Drehzahl läuft. Sprich wen nes 12V sind, ja dann musst du halt selbst im Idle mit der vollen Drehzahl leben. Solche Adapter bringen einem nur was, wenn man 1) keine freien Anschlüsse am Board hat oder 2) keine davon regeln kann oder 3) man eh nur eine fixe Drehzahl will. Will man im Idle Ruhe und unter Last gute Kühlung, nein dann taugen solche Adapter nix.
Auch der andere brauchst du nur, wenn du 6 oder 7 oder 8 oder 9 Lüfis nutzen willst, sonst ist es absolutes Nonsense. Es wurde ja schon geschriebn, dass du für 3 Gehäuselüfter mehr als genug Anschlüsse an besagtem Board hast, warum also unnötig verkomplizieren? Klar, wenn du liebend gerne keinen Einfluss auf die Lüfidrehzahl haben willst, kannst du auch zu so was greifen. Darfst dann aber nicht meinen, dass die Lüfis unter Volllast schneller werden und die Hitze abführen bzw. im Idle langsamer werden und schön ruhig bleiben.


----------



## ATIR290 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

@Chimera

Kannst mir auch bitte behilflich sein?! Dank...


----------



## N00bler (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Ein 3Pin Lüfter kannst du problemlos auf einen 4Pin Stecker packen es gibt dafür extra eine Führung.


----------



## stevie4one (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*



98romi schrieb:


> Würde das mit den 3pin-Lüftern nun auch so funktionieren??
> 
> Lüfter-Adapterkabel, 4pin St. an 3pin St. + 4pin Bu, 15cm, Good Connections®:Amazon.de:Elektronik
> 
> ...



Die Antwort steht bereits in Post 7. Und wurde dir nun nochmal erklärt ...


----------



## stevie4one (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*



ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Chimera
> 
> Kannst mir auch bitte behilflich sein?! Dank...



Hier mal der Link zum Handbuch von deinem Board. Auf den Seiten 42, 43 und 44 werden die Einstellungen beschrieben. Aktuelles BIOS ist schon drauf nehme ich an?

_PWM Phase Control
Allows you to automatically change the PWM phase according to the CPU load. The power-saving levels are (from lowest to highest):
eXm Perf (Extreme Performance),
High Perf (High Performance), 
Perf (Performance),
Balanced,
Mid PWR (Mid Power),
and Lite PWR (Light Power).
Auto lets the BIOS automatically configure this setting. (Default: Auto)_

Wenn dir die Einstellungen nicht passen, dann probiere mal unter Windows das Tool Gigabyte Easy Tune aus.


----------



## 98romi (11. Februar 2014)

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, dass man einen Gehäuselüfter vorne hat, einen hinten, einen oben und einen an der Seite??

Beim Gehäuse würde ich das Corsair Carbide 200R verwenden, also muss ich nur noch für die Seite und für oben einen Lüfter kaufen.

Was haltet ihr von diesen Lüftern??

Für oben:
https://www.hardwareversand.de/120mm/36288/Enermax+T.B.Silence+12x12cm.article

Für die Seite:
https://www.hardwareversand.de/140mm/36289/Enermax+T.B.Silence+14x14cm.article


----------



## stevie4one (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

Im Prinzip sieht der einfache/gute Airflow im Gehäuse wie folgt aus: vorne und unten ein Lüfter der kühle Außenluft in das Gehäuse pustet, hinten und oben ein Gehäuselüfter der die warme Innenluft aus dem Gehäuse rausbläst. Demnach reichen 2 Lüfter für die meisten System völlig aus, mehr ist nur in Ausnahmefällen notwendig.

Wenn du magst, kannst du einen weiteren Lüfter im Deckel montieren (in Summe 3 Lüfter), dadurch hast du einen einblasenden und zwei ausblasende Lüfter.

Ich würde auf einen Lüfter in der Seitenwand zunächst verzichten. Oft stören diese Lüfter den Airflow (also von unten/vorne nach oben/hinten), da sie die Luft verwirbeln. Es kann aber bei bestimmten Konstellationen (starke Grake bzw. SLI/Corssfire) sinnvoll sein einen Lüfter im Seitenteil zu platzieren, da dieser dann auf die Graka bläst.

Zum Gehäuse kann ich nichts sagen, aber wenn dir die Optik vom Corsair gefällt, dann vielleicht auch dieses hier: Fractal Design DEFINE R4 Black Pearl

Die Enermax T.B. Silence sind ok. Aber warum einmal 120mm und einmal 140mm? Oben und in der Seite sind jeweils 140mm möglich und da größere Lüfter tendenziell langsamer drehen und leiser sind, würde ich zweimal den 140mm Lüfter nehmen.


----------



## 98romi (11. Februar 2014)

Ich habe so geplant:
Vorne und hinten ist ja schon jeweils ein Lüfter verbaut.
Da die CPU (zumindest am Anfang) nur den Intel Boxed Kühler hat, habe ich geplant, dass ich zur Unterstützung des Boxed Kühlers einen Lüfter in der Seite verbaue. Und oben habe ich noch einen Lüfter geplant, damit die Luft schneller abgesaugt wird.


----------



## Handlamp (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

den CPU Kühler solltest du auf jeden Fall alleine an den dafür vorgesehenen PWM Anschluss anschließen, damit dieser darüber problemlos gesteuert werden kann.
Die restlichen Lüfter kannst du an deinem Board auch an den 4-pin Anschlüssen anschließen. Wenn möglich aber immer nur einen an einen Anschluss notfalls zwei mit einem y-adapter an einen.

Die Steuerung dieser Lüfter kann eventuell je nach Board auch softwareseitig realisiert werden.


----------



## 98romi (11. Februar 2014)

Bläst der Intel Boxed Kühler zur CPU hin oder von der CPU weg?


----------



## Handlamp (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

zur CPU hin, auch wenn die Stege auf der Oberseite sind. Bei den Intel Boxed Lüfter gilt also nicht immer der alte Spruch "Über Stege Blasen"


----------



## 98romi (15. Februar 2014)

Würde das funktionieren, wenn ich vorne, hinten, oben und an der Seite einen Lüfter im Gehäuse befestigen würde??


----------



## 98romi (16. Februar 2014)

Kann mir denn hier niemand mehr weiterhelfen??


----------



## Handlamp (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

ja das funktioniert. Jedoch würde ich oben den raussaugen lassen (also die Stege zum Gehäuse hin) und den in der Front und Seite ins Gehäuse blasen lassen (Stege zum Gehäuseinneren)


----------



## 98romi (16. Februar 2014)

Wie ist es denn, wenn man dann mal einen CPU-Kühler kauft??

Diesen hier zum Beispiel:
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

In welche Richtung bläst der Lüfter?? In den Kühler hinein oder aus dem Kühler heraus??

Und wie herum baut man den ein?? Muss der Lüfter im CPU-Kühler nach hinten zeigen oder nach vorne?? 
Nicht dass dann der Luftstrom nicht mehr gescheid funktioniert...

Edit:
Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein i3-3220, welcher in einem anderen PC bei uns verbaut ist, unter Volllast schon 64grad hat, dann will ich gar nicht dran denken, wie heiß ein i5-4570 mit dem BoxedKühler wird.


----------



## 98romi (16. Februar 2014)

Kann mir denn hier niemand mehr weiterhelfen??


----------



## 98romi (17. Februar 2014)

Würde dieser Kühler

http://geizhals.de/thermalright-true-spirit-120-m-bw-rev-a-100700558-a1029170.html

auf dieses Mainboard

http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-h87-hd3-a948180.html

passen??

Oder ist dann der RAM im Weg??

http://geizhals.de/crucial-ballisti...g3d1609ds1s00-bls2c4g3d169ds3ceu-a723497.html


----------



## rackcity (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: 3pin-Lüfter auf 4pin-Anschluss*

sollte passen. was hast du für ein gehäuse?


----------



## 98romi (17. Februar 2014)

Momentan plane ich dieses hier zu kaufen:
http://geizhals.de/cooltek-antiphon-schwarz-600045760-a888458.html

Allerdings habe ich das Gehäuse und den Rest des PCs noch nicht.


----------



## 98romi (17. Februar 2014)

Wie findet ihr das Gehäuse??


----------

